#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  De wraak van de djins...

## Roemana

Het begon allemaal heel onschuldig zonder enig intentie om iets kwaad te doen. Wat jongensstreken en kattenkwaad heeft iedereen wel eens uitgehaald als kind maar nooit heeft hij geweten dat hij zo zwaar beproefd en gestraft zou worden. Het verhaal is waargebeurd en angstaanjagend voor diegene die bang zijn voor het donker dan gelieve niet meelezen. Ik zal hier het verhaal plaatsen zoals het mij verteld is aan jullie de keus of ik het af moet maken of niet. De verteller is een jongen genaamd Rabi3. Het speelt zich af in Marokko.

Deel I

Jongensstreken:

Het begon allemaal op een mooie zomerse dag. Rabi3 speelde met 2 goede vrienden Amin en Shafi9. Uit verveling gingen haalden ze vaak kattenkwaad uit. Op een dag waren ze weer eens voor de zoveelste keer katten aan het irriteren dit keer door stenen naar ze te gooien. Een kat in het bijzonder viel Rabi3 op. Hij was heel mooi zwart met helder blauwe ogen en ondanks de stenen die naar het beest werden geworpen bleef de kat terug vechten en krijsen. Ergens was het angstaanjagend maar als kind (en in dit geval waren ze met zn drien) bleven ze doorgaan net zo lang totdat de kat geraakt werd op zijn kop. De kat viel neer en begon te spartelen. Rabi3 had de kat geraakt, niet wetend dat dit hem duur zou komen te staan en hij ervoor zal boeten zoals niemand ooit gestraft is. Rabi3 en zijn vriend Amin besloten om de kat dood te maken en te verlossen van zijn lijden. Na die dag bleef die kat in Rabi3s geheugen wat hij ook deed hij bleef eraan denken en voelde zich erg schuldig.


De ontmoeting en de marteling:

Jaren later (12 jaar om precies te zijn) was Rabi3 inmiddels een jonge man en afgestudeerd samen met zijn trouwe vrienden Amin en Shafi9. Zoals altijd zaten ze elke vrijdag samen in het huis van Rabi3 na het vrijdags gebed. Amin en Shafi9 waren druk in discussie over hun toekomst. Het was inmiddels laat in de avond als er ineens hard op de deur geklopt wordt. Amin loopt naar de deur en ziet dat er niemand staat alleen een briefje op de grond met de volgende boodschap: Leven om leven het is bijna zover!

Amin begreep er niets van en liep weer naar binnen. Shafi9 en Rabi3 vroegen nog naar wie dat geweest kon zijn. Amin antwoordde slechts met: het zullen die rot buurtkinderen weer zijn met hun grapjes. Later die nacht werd er weer geklopt Amin schrok wakker wie kon dat zijn? Safi9 en Rabi3 waren er nog steeds en ze waren nog steeds aan het praten terwijl Amin in slaap was gevallen. Het onweerde buiten merkte hij op. Hij deed de deur open en zag 2 gedaantes staan...kletsnat

Amin schrok van de lengte van die gedaantes en deed een stap naar achteren ze kwamen dichterbij en toen zag hij dat het om een man en een vrouw ging. De man zag er heel lang uit met diep zwarte ogen en een lang gewaad en de vrouw had een djellaba aan met een el them (vroeger droegen de vrouwen in Marokko hun capuchon van hun zjellebbe over hun hoofd en spelden die zo naar achteren en ze bedekte hun mond en neus je kon alleen de ogen zien). En ook zij had hele donkere ogen opvallend groot. Die man sprak tot hem met de volgende woorden: Salaam oe 3alikoem wij zijn Allahs gasten en willen schuilen voor de kou en regen mogen wij binnen komen? Amin was nog steeds bang maar die man straalde vriendelijkheid uit en liet ze alsnog binnen. De vrouw zei geen woord.

Shafi9 en Rabi3 waren inmiddels ook erbij komen staan en ze verwelkomden het stelletje. Mar7aban bie dojoefoena zei Rabi3 nog als grap. De man en de vrouw gingen zitten en Amin begon ze te vragen naar of ze trek hadden. El7amdulillah magasna ta gair shokran antwoordde de lange man. De vrouw was nog steeds sprakeloos. Waar komen jullie vandaag vroeg Amin? Wij zijn op reis en werden opgehouden door de hevige regen en kou we zagen dat bij jullie het licht nog aan stond vandaar dat we bij jouw aan belde antwoordde de lange man. Wie bent u vroeg Amin. Ik heet Tarich zei die lange man en dit is Zeyzafoena. De vrouw keek recht in de ogen van Amin hij voelde een rilling door zn lichaam op dat moment. Er was iets aan die vrouw wat kon hij niet verklaren. 



De confrontatie:

De avond verliep heel rustig de man en vrouw kregen een kamer toegewezen waar ze tot rust konden komen. Ineens hoort hij geruzie uit de kamer komen en hij snelt er naar toe. Tarich en zijn vrouw waren heftig in discussie en de klanken die ze maakten waren angstaanjagend. Hij zag dat de vrouw aan het huilen was en hysterisch stond te gillen. Tarich probeerde haar te bedaren maar tevergeefs. Amin vroeg wat er aan de hand was en voordat hij het wist stond de vrouw ineens voor zijn neus en keek hem heel boos aan en zei: jij zult boeten voor dat wat jij mij ontnomen hebt. De man trok haar weg en Amin voelde een koude wind toen ze dat uitsprak ijzig koud beschreef hij het. Wie zijn jullie en wat willen jullie van mij? Shafi9 en Rabi3 zijn er inmiddels ook mee komen bemoeien.
Ik ben Tarich haar tweede man jij hebt iets gedaan en zij wil wraak nemen. Amin vraagt: waar heb je het over?
De man vervolgt: jij en je vrienden hebben ooit een kat gedood kun je dat nog herinneren of zijn jullie deze daad vergeten?

Amin trok wit weg en Shafi9 en Rabi3 ook. Jullie hebben iets gedaan wat jullie duur komt te staandie kat was namelijk haar zoon Zjoeloed. Wij zijn geen ins (mens) maar djins. En wij nemen jullie mee als gevangen en ik ben koning van mijn rijk en zal een uitspraak doen over jullie straf. Voordat Amin, Shafi9 en Rabi3 ook maar wat konden zeggen vielen ze bewusteloos neer.

Amin voelde dat zijn lichaam beurs aanvoelde en heel zwaar alsof er iets op hem zat. Hij deed zijn ogen open en zag dat tie in een hele donkere omgeving zat. Hij keek om zich heen en zag dat tie in een soort van kooi gevangen zat. Het was zo een kooi wat hij ooit in een middeleeuwse film zag. De kooi hing waaraan kon hij niet zien omdat de kamer of wat het ook was te donker was. Ineens besefte hij dat hij alleen was waar waren zijn vrienden Sahfi9 en Rabi3? Het duurde zeker 5 minuten voordat hij beter zicht had en kon zien dat ook Shafi9 en Rabi3 in een kooi zaten maar zij waren nog bewusteloos. 

Zijn hart sloeg over toen hij ineens een gekreun hoorde zoals alleen een beest kon kreunen. Hij rilde van angst wat was dat of beter gezegd wie was dat? Hij keek voor zich uit en durfde zich niet te bewegen want wat hij daar zag staan deed hem bevriezen van angst. Hij beschreef het als volgt: het was een gedaante van zeker 2,5 meter lang en bedekt met haar. Het had klauwen en was geketend aan de muur. Hij beschreef ook dat de omgeving waar hij gevangen zat eruit zag als een soort van grot of kelder. De gedaante had een soort van stierenkop met een hoorn aan de rechterkant en hoeven. Daar schoof hij constant mee alsof hij zich verveelde. Hij ademde zwaar en kreunde om het halfuur ongeveer. Zijn ogen waren zo zwart dat ze niet te zien waren door al haar. Amin durfde zich niet te bewegen en bleef staren naar de gedaante.

Hij voelde een angst zoals hij nooit in zijn leven gevoeld had. Hij wou zijn vrienden wakker maken maar was bang dat de gedaante zijn aanwezigheid zou opmerken dus hield hij zich muisstil.

De gedaante voelde dat er naar hem gestaard werd en vroeg met een zware hese stem: wie ben jij en waarom ben je hier gebracht ja ins (mens)? Amin schrok en dacht even dat hij weer zijn bewustzijn zou verliezen en verstijfde van angst. De gedaante herhaalde weer de vraag Amin moest antwoorden maar kon niet door de angst. De gedaante werd ongeduldig en boos en herhaalde weer de vraag. Amin stotterde: Amin is mijn naam en ik ben hier met mijn 2 vrienden Shafig en Rabi3. De gedaante kwam iets dichterbij en Amin rook een soort van zwalvelgeur heel sterk en het beest was heel angstaanjagend op een afstand nu werd het erger. Amin deinsde in een wink naar achteren van angst. De gedaante lachte vals en zei: Wees niet bang ik doe je niks ik ben ook een gevangene hier ik vind het alleen heel bijzonder om een mens hier te zien. Dat is nooit gebeurd en ik ben hier al jaren gevangen. Ik heet Shoram en ik behoor tot een ander volk en mijn volk is in oorlog met het volk wat jou nu gevangen heeft genomen. Ze hebben mij gegijzeld en ik dien als gijzelaar voor onderhandelingen. Waarom zijn jullie gevangen genomen?

Amin begreep er niks meer van waar was hij beland? En waar heeft Shoram het over met zijn gijzeling en volkeren? Hij wist wel wat over de djins maar dit heeft hij nooit geweten. Inmiddels waren Shafi9 en Rabi3 ook wakker hij zag dat Shafi9 bibberde van angst en niet reageerde op zijn geroep. Rabi3 was ook erg bang maar die reageerde nog een beetje. Toen ze eenmaal de gedaante bij Amin zagen staan schrokken ze beide en kropen naar achteren van angst. Amin stelde Sharom aan ze voor en legde ze uit wie hij was. Amin vertelde Sharom waarom ze gevangen zijn genomen. Sharom begreep uiteindelijk waarom zij als eerste mens ooit gevangen zijn genomen op deze plek. Ze hadden Zjoeloed gedood (de zoon van de koningin Zayzafoena). En dat zou een zware straf worden zei hij. Hij vertelde Amin dat Zayzafoena Zjoeloed kreeg met haar eerste man die inmiddels overleden was Tarich was haar tweede man die ze huwde omdat bij de djins de vrouw niet mag regeren moest ze hertrouwen met een mannelijke djins.

----------


## Roemana

verder?

----------


## Roemana

voor diegene die te hele verhaal willen lezen gaarne reageren

----------


## Roemana

hoe vinden jullie t verhaal tot zover? Ga alleen verder als er echt mensen zijn die t mooi vinden en lezen anders zonde van mn tijd...hihi

----------


## Roemana

Zayzafoena’s wraak:

Amin hoorde een deur openschuiven en dat was een oorverdovend geluid…ya rab wat zou er nu binnen komen?

Het was een vrouw….Een mooie vrouw met lang haar en een donkergroen gewaad. Ze had kastanjebruinhaar en grote ogen ze was opvallend knap maar ondanks haar schoonheid straalde ze iets angstaanjagend uit…het was Zayzafoena. De vrouw die zo boos was op hem …de moeder van de vermoorde kat?! Zijn hart leek het even te begeven…Ya rab laat dit goed aflopen geef mij de kracht en de moed om dit aan te kunnen. Ze kwam kalm over en heel elegant naar hem toegelopen al leek het meer op zweven want hij zag geen voeten door het lange gewaad. Zou ze ook hoeven hebben zoals de djins schijnen te hebben of zoals Sharom?

Amin is jouw naam toch? Vroeg Zayzafoena. Amin hoorde een kalmte in haar stem en antwoordde: na3em (ja). Vertel mij wat over jezelf Amin. Ze klonk heel kalm maar tegelijkertijd ook heel sluw Amin voelde zich bedreigd en begon te vertellen: Ik ben enigste kind mijn ouders zijn allebei al overleden. Ik ben sinds mijn 18de wees en altijd zelfstandig geweest. Zayzafoena werd strenger tenminste zo klonk ze: Zo dus jij bent enige kind jij zult boeten en ik ga je martelen zoals jullie mijn enigste kind gemarteld en gedood hebben. Haar gezicht werd grijs en ondanks dat ze er nog steeds mooi was zag ze er ook heel eng uit. Amin werd bang van zowel haar stem als haar blik. Ze keek weg richting Shafi9 en Rabi3. Zo zei ze dat zijn je vrienden die mijn zoon gedood hebben? Amin antwoordde direct: Laat hun gaan zij hebben niks gedaan ik ben de dader neem mij. Zij hebben ouders en familie die op ze wacht laat ze gaan. Shafi9 en Rabi3 waren nog steeds van angst bevroren en spraken geen woord met niemand. Amin zag dat Shafi9 zich onder had gepist van angst en hij staarde maar voor zich uit. Was hij in shock???

Zayzafoena was ineens verdwenen toen hij zich weer bedacht dat hij niet alleen was…Tarich stond nu voor hem. Het was een man van 3 meter lang ineens met hele lange benen lang haar tot zijn middel hij had een grijs gewaad aan ook bij hem kon je niet zien of er hoeven onder zaten of voeten. Hij was opvallend wit en had een baard die in twee punten liep. Het was een charmante verschijning zelfs. Amin zei: Salaam oe 3aleykoem. (hij wist dat Tarich de allereerste keer hem ook met Selam begroete) Tarich zei. Wa 3alikoem selam wa ra7matoe lahi wa barakatoeh. Dit gaf Amin een rustig gevoel een moslim groet doet wonderen. Jullie zullen gestraft worden voor jullie daad zei Tarich. Ik zal een uitspraak doen over jullie daad. Ik heb besloten dat jij gevangenen blijft voor 10 jaar bij ons en je vrienden zullen doodgemarteld worden. Amin schrok van deze uitspraak en zei: Maar waarom moeten zij dood en ik gevangen? Jij hebt Zjoeloed enkel verwond zij hebben hem vermoord en zullen deze straf moeten accepteren. Amin werd stil hij wist dat hij hier niks op kon zeggen.

Amin vroeg: Hoe komt het dat u mij groet met een Islamitische groet en uw vrouw niet? Tarich: ik ben moslim Zayzafoena is dat niet. Zij heeft afkeer van het geloof gedaan sinds haar zoon dood is. Amin: Hoe komt het dat er sommige onder jullie eng uitzien en sommige meer menselijk? Tarich: wij kunnen van gedaantes wisselen. En niet elke djin kan dat het vergt veel energie en dat leer je gedurende je leven op te bouwen. Ik kan elke gedaante aannemen die ik wil maar dat kan niet iedereen hier. Onze ware gedaante is anders dan zoals je mij en Zayzafoena nu voor je ziet. Amin: Maar waarom? Tarich: Als ik in mijn ware gedaante aan je zou verschijnen zou je mij niet kunnen antwoorden en de kans dat jij flauwvalt is groot. Het enige moment dat wij djins niet van gedaante kunnen of mogen wisselen is tijdens de salaaat. Die verrichten wij in onze daadwerkelijke gedaante. Ik ga nu en laat jullie hier voordat Amin iets kon zeggen zag hij dat Tarich weg was. Amin kon al deze informatie nog niet verwerken dit ging zijn verstand te boven. 

Waar was hij precies en hoe zal hij deze straf uitzitten voor 10 jaar? Had hij die dag maar niet buiten gespeeld of beter was hij maar niet geboren dan was dit hem allemaal bespaard gebleven. Er ging van alles door hem heen door al dat gepieker viel hij uiteindelijk in slaap.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!! Amin schrok wakker…wat was die wie was dat ya rab?! Hij zag Zayzafoena weer verschijnen en dit keer was ze woedend ze begon tegen zijn kooi te slaan en er kwam weer een kille kou zijn kant op. Hij bibberde van angst wat moest tie doen wat moest tie zeggen? Niks kon haar woede of verlies doen verlichten. Ze begon te krijsen en te gillen hij zag dat ze lange vingers had met lange nagels en daar begon ze mee uit te halen waardoor hij al snel begon te bloeden. Hij had overal krassen en het branden in zijn gezicht en op zijn borst. Shafi9 en Rabi3 begonnen ook te gillen en ze probeerden met alle macht uit de kooi te ontsnappen maar tevergeefs. Laat hem met rust!!! Gilde Rabi3 wat wil je van ons straf ons gewoon en laat ons gaan!!!!

Rabi3 zei nog steeds niks hij huilde alleen en probeerde keer op keer uit de kooi te ontsnappen. Amin probeerde haar te bedaren en met haar te praten: laat ons hierover praten geweld is niet de oplossing! Shit dat had hij niet moeten zeggen want voordat tie het wist zat ze bij hem in de kooi met haar gezicht dicht op die van hem. Zijn hart klopte in zijn keel…wat zei je daar??? Zei Zayzafoena? Geweld is niet de oplossing? Wat dachten jullie wel niet toen jouw vrienden mijn enigste zoon toetakelden met stenen en jij hem de genade klap gaf op zijn hoofd? Was geweld toen wel een oplossing voor jullie verveling? Ze begon weer te krijsen en dit keer bij zn oor aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrgggggggggggggggggh!!!! Ze klonk als een beest en ze verdween weer net zoals ze verschenen was. Amins oor suisden zeker nog 10 minuten na dat gekrijs.

Amin…psssssst he Amin…fluisterde Shafi9. Amin merkte later op dat Shafi9 hem riep hij was even doof voor een paar minuten. Ja? Shafi9: ik kan dit niet goeya ik ga dood van de angst en ik wil hier weg maakt mij niet uit wat ik daarvoor moet doen. Rabi3 is van de wereld net een zombie alleen jij en ik kunnen nog communiceren. Amin verstijfde dit keer hij wist niet wat tie moest zeggen en begon te al huilend wat soera’s op te zeggen. Dit was de eerste keer na de dood van zijn ouders dat hij zijn tranen liet vloeien. Hij was het leven zat en o wat had die jongen een zwaar leven gehad. Hij heeft zich altijd moeten bewijzen en altijd ellende gekend. Net nu die zijn opleiding afgerond had en hij het leven eindelijk kon waarderen overkomt hem dit. Hij was de wanhoop nabij wat moest hij nu? Was dit zijn mektab (lot)? Was dit het einde van Amin de wees? Shafi9 zag dat Amin huilde en zakte ook in elkaar hij wist dat Amin de sterkste en de wijze was van de drie maar als zelfs hij gebroken was dan was dat geen goed voorteken.

Amin voelde zich gebroken alsof hij helemaal in elkaar geslagen was zo moe en zo toegetakeld voelde hij zich. Hij keek om zich heen en zag dat sharom hem al die tijd aanstaarde Shafi9 sliep en Rabi3 was nog steeds als een zombie half liggend in zijn kooi te bewonderen. Sharom zei: Jij moet hier je tijd zitten gedurende 10 jaar besef je dat wel? Amin: en of ik het besef en hij voelde weer krampen in zijn maag alsof hij net weer opnieuw het slechte nieuws voor het eerst te horen heeft gekregen. Sharom weer op zijn beurt: maar wees niet getreurd jongen onze jaren zijn niet gelijk aan jullie mensen jaren. Amin keek op en vroeg: Hoe bedoel je dat? Sharom: Een jaar bij ons is niet gelijk aan een mensen jaar. Onze jaar is meer mensen jaren in een begrijp je dat? Amin: Dus dat betekend dat ik korter moet zitten? Sharom knikte en als hij dat deed ging zijn sluike haar op en neer heel raar zag dat eruit. Tarich is een rechtvaardige koning maar Zayzafoena is een heel streng en meedogenloze vrouw vergeet dat niet. Onderhandelen met haar is onmogelijk! Amin voelde net verlichting en nu weer angst opkomen. Wat kon hij doen aan deze situatie? Kon hij zijn vrienden redden of zij hem?

----------


## Roemana

De bestraffing en onderhandeling:

Terwijl hij piekerde hoorde hem weer de deur openschuiven dit keer kwamen er 2 lilliputters aan tenminste iets wat er op leek. Ze hadden alle 2 misvormde hoofden en een klein dik lichaam met hoeven en een staart. Twee korte armpjes en een oordbel in elk oor. Als hij ooit de kans krijgt om weg te komen zal niemand hem ooit geloven over de dingen en gedaantes die hij zoal gezien en gesproken heeft beseft hij dat beangstigde hem nog meer. Achter hun kwam Zayzafoena aan met een hele lange gespierde eng schepsel. Hij was breed en grijs en kaal. Zijn hoofd leek net op een reptiel en zijn ogen ook. Hij was te eng om naar te kijken en Amin durfde dat ook niet omdat hij bang was dat hij opgemerkt zou worden door deze gedaante. Aaaaahmin!!! Riep Zayzafoena hard. Je zult toekijken hoe ik je vrienden een voor een dood voor dat wat zij mij ontnomen hebben. Amin schrok en stond rechtop in zijn kooi. Neeeeh ik smeek u laat ze met rust er is vast een ander straf dan de dood om uw zoon te wreken alsjeblieft!!! Zayzafoena: Dood wreek je met de dood!!! Bloed om bloed!!! Zoals zij mij zoon hebben vermoord zullen zij sterven hoor je mij???!!! Neee ik heb hem de genade klap gegeven niet zij waarom worden zij met de dood gestraft? Zayzafoene: zij waren de reden door hun toedoen heb jij de laatste steen geworpen. Jouw vrienden hebben deze daad samen gepleegd de dood is het vonnis en jij hebt mijn zoon de genade klap gegeven jouw straf is al bepaald voor 10 jaar alleen. Dit zijn onze regels in de wereld van jins je bent hier niet in jouw wereld!!!

Zayzafoena liep op Rabi3 af en ga de gedaante naast haar de opdracht om te snijden. Hij begon te snijden in Rabi3 terwijl hij het uitgilde van de pijn. Shafi9 en Amin gilden het uit angst, woede en paniek overheerste hun lichamen. Het ging allemaal zo snel. Rabi3 lag daar uiteindelijk dood in stukken gesneden. Ze liep nu richting Shafi9 en ze had een soort van knuppel vol uitsteeksel in haar hand daar begon ze hem mee te bewerken. Shafi9 kotste, gilde en krijste van de pijn. Amin gilde zijn longen uit zijn lijf uit angst en walging. Zayzafoena begon te lachen en elke keer harder en harder. Ook Shafi9 was dood hij stond er nu alleen voor O’ Mijn Allah wat nu was dit de hel op aarde? Bestond er iets wat erger was dan dit dat kon Amin niet geloven noch beseffen. Zayzafoena d’r laatste woorden waren: ik heb je gewaarschuwd bloed om bloed en dood om dood! Zo is het geschreven zo is het bepaald en ze verdween.

Amin wenste zich dood nog nooit wou hou dood ondanks de tegenslagen die hij zoal mee te kampen heeft gehad. Hoe vaak hij ook honger heeft geleden, heeft moeten overleven of moeten vechten om zijn recht te behalen. Dit was erger dan de dood in Amins ogen leek de dood op dit moment een verlossing! O Allah laat dit ophouden en neem mij tot u!

Amin werd weer wakker dit keer door een lieve zachte stem. Een vrouwelijk stem…hij deed zijn ogen open en zag Zayzafoena staan hij schrok en stond kaarsrecht in zijn kooi van de schrik en angst. Zijn hart bonkte in zijn keel en het leek erop dat hij weer flauw kon vallen. Zayzafoena zegt: Wees niet bang en luister naar wat ik je vertellen ga. Amin verstijfd van angst kon geen enkel beweging maken. Ze draaide zich om en vervolgde haar verhaal. 

Ik ben een koningin en heb een belangrijke status hier binnen de paleismuren. Iedereen is bang voor mij en respecteert mij zoals je wel gemerkt hebt. Zelfs Tarich doet dat en mijn zoon zou hem opvolgen. Ze klonk dit keer niet boos maar eerder verdrietig nu ze het over haar zoon had Zjoeloed. Ze was even stil en stopte met lopen plots draaide ze zich om en stond weer in een fractie van een seconde voor Amin. Jouw vrienden….Amin schrok en fluistert: Shafi9 en Rabi3? Zayzafoena knikt. Ze leven nog ik heb ze niet gedood treur niet om ze. Amin ging zitten en kroop iets dichterbij alsof hij het dan beter zou horen wat ze zoal vertelde. Amin: hoe bedoel je ze leven nog? Ik heb toch gezien hoe je ze in stukken hakte en ervan genoot? Hij betrapte zichzelf erop dat hij nu degene was die boos werd en sarcastisch. Zayzafoena grijnst en al gebarend en draaiend zegt ze, alsof ze ervan genoot, nee nee ze leven nog. 



Dat wat je gezien hebt waren niet jouw vrienden maar gewoon djins die hun gedaante hebben aangenomen. Dat waren 2 andere gevangen (ook djins) die gestraft werden en heb ze dus gebruikt om te zien hoe diep jullie vriendschap gaat en hoever ik kon gaan meer niet. Amin voelde een vleugje opluchting maar was voorzichtig. Sharom had hem al eerder gewaarschuwd over haar meedogenloosheid en verteld hoe sluw en listig ze kon zijn. Amin vroeg voorzichtig: kan ik ze dan zien en spreken om zeker te zijn van u verhaal? Zayzafoena stopte met draaien en kwam weer dichterbij…maar natuurlijk ze zitten gewoon nog in hun kooi. Amin keek haastig om zich heen en inderdaad Rabi3 zat er nog net zo verslagen bij als anders en keek Amin aan. Shafi9 zat ook in zijn kooi en kwam op zijn knien richting de tralis gekropen. Amin vertrouwde het niet en begon tegen ze te praten. Koelshie mezian? (alles goed)? Shafi9 antwoordde met: ik heb betere tijden gekend en Rabi3 begon te huilen en haperde: het gaat. Amin wist nu dat ze de waarheid sprak.

Amin: Maar hoe komt het dat ik ze daarstraks niet zag en nu wel? Zayzafoena: ik heb je verdoofd met zwarte rook heb je dat niet gemerkt dan? Ineens besefte hij dat hij voordat binnenkwam inderdaad zwarte rook zag en ook rook. Dit was ook het geval die nacht bij hem thuis hij zag eerst zwarte rook voordat hij bewusteloos raakte.

Maar waarom deze keus? Vroeg Amin…hij had al spijt met de vraag die hij stelde voordat hij het besefte. Hij was bang dat hij haar weer op die gedachte zou zetten. Zayzafoena glimlachte en zei: Ik heb een ander alternatief voor jou om je vrienden te redden tenminste als je daartoe bereid bent. Amin voelde hoop en zei direct: wat het ook is jaaah ik ga akkoord. Zayzafoena lachte weer dit keer harder: niet zo snel je hoort snel van mij wat mijn eis is daarvoor. Rust nu.

Amin draaide zich om naar Shafi9 en Rabi3 en ging wat dichterbij ze zitten door naar voren te kruipen in zijn kooi. De kooien waren rond en vrij groot zo een 2 meter breed. Shafi9 Rabi3 horen jullie dat jullie kunnen misschien weg hier naar huis naar jullie ouders broers en zussen. Shafi9 reageerde direct: maar Amin wij gaan hier niet weg zonder jou. Dat doe ik niet en dat wil ik niet. Rabi3 reageert eindelijk sinds hun aankomst hier met: Ik ga ook niet weg zonder jullie of zonder Amin. We doorstaan dit met zijn drien of we sterven hier met zijn drien. Amin en Shafi9 verbaasden zich over het antwoord van Rabi3 gezien zijn toestand en angst. Hij was altijd de zwakke en degene met de meeste allergien etc. Nu besloot hij om ook te blijven? Amin: luister ik weet dat wij elkaars beste vrienden zijn van jongs af aan we hebben alles met elkaar doorstaan dat ben ik niet vergeten. Maar jullie hebben familie ouders die op jullie wacht ik niet. Niemand die zich zorgen zal maken om mij of zat treuren. Jullie wel en dat wil ik niet hebben.

Shafi9 wil er niets van weten en Rabi3 ook niet ze blijven in discussie totdat Amin boos reageert met: Is het dan de bedoeling dat we hier niets van leren? Moeten er 2 ouders treuren om jullie omdat jullie zo koppig zijn om voor het leven te kiezen? Het komt goed met mij ik ben sterk en ik red me wel. En als Allah wil zien we elkaar gauw terug inchallah. Toen werd het stil. Amin was vastbesloten zijn geduld en liefde voor zijn vrienden is sterk beproefd de afgelopen tijd. Hij wist dit zeker zijn vrienden moeten weg hier hij zal elke eis inwilligen van Zayzafoena om dit waar te maken voor ze. Het leven zat hem toch altijd tegen dit kon hij nog wel erbij hebben Shafi9 en Rabi3 waren zwak zij zouden dit niet kunnen overleven nooit!!!

Terwijl ze daar voor zich uit zaten te staren kwam Tarich binnen gelopen. Salaam oe 3alikoem ja bani Adam (zoon van Adam). Wa 3likom salam wa ra7matullahi wabarakatoeh. Tarich lachte vriendelijk maar bleef zakelijk: Ik heb goed nieuws voor jullie. Zayzafoena is bereid om jouw 2 vrienden te laten gaan op een voorwaarde. Amin reageert direct: ik weet het en ik ga akkoord. Tarich kijkt naar Shafi9 en Rabi3 en zegt: besef je dat je vrienden straks terug gaan en zullen leven zoals ze hiervoor leefde en jou zullen vergeten? Shafi9 reageert: wij zullen elkaar nooit vergeten. Rabi3 voegt eraan toe: Nooit niet wij zijn broers en die band kan niemand breken. Tarich wordt zakelijk en zegt: Luister je vrienden worden vrij gelaten op voorwaarde dat de je eis van Zayzafoena bereid ben te voeldoen. Amin: wat is de eis? Tarich: ze wil jou adopteren als haar zoon ben je daartoe bereid? Ze wil het verlies vervangen door jouw aanwezigheid. Dat betekend dat jij hier bij ons blijft en leeft en dat tot aan je dood!

Amin voelde dat alles om hem heen begon te draaien…tot daan je dood suisde het in zijn hoofd. Hij keek naar Shafi9 en Rabi3 die keken hem strak aan en begon beide gebaren te maken om het niet te doen. Amin dacht weer na over dat wat hij heeft moeten doorstaan in zijn leven en wat hij hier had gezien een meegemaakt en keen nog een keer naar zijn vrienden en zegt besloten: 9abil (ik ga akkoord)!!!!

----------


## Roemana

kom op lezers...bij geen reacties stop ik....mochten er wel mensen zijn die het wel lezen en volgen dan plaats ik de rest.

----------


## miss_layla

[QUOTE=Roemana;5204494]kom op lezers...bij geen reacties stop ik....mochten er wel mensen zijn die het wel lezen en volgen dan plaats ik de rest.[/QUOi
Ik lees je verhaal..plaats je het vervolg zodra je tijd hebt?Alvast bedankt!! :knipoog: ..is het echt waargebeurd??

----------


## Roemana

Deel II

De onzekerheid en het leven in de wereld van de djins:

Amin vroeg zich af wat voor dag het was en hoelang ze al vast zaten hij had totaal geen tijdsbesef hier. Zayzafoena kwam weer op bezoek dit keer weer met die 2 lilliputters of iets wat er op leek dan. Ze was weer vriendelijk en straalde dit keer blijkbaar heeft Tarich haar het goede nieuws al verteld. 

Zayzafoena: Vandaag is het een grote en verheugde dag zowel voor jullie als voor mij. Amin zei niks en Shafi9en Rabi3 net zo. Zayzafoena: Je vrienden zullen terug keren naar hun wereld en familie. En jij zult bij mij blijven bij jouw familie. Amin schrok van die opmerking wat bedoelde ze met familie? Ik zou hier blijven maar dat maakt hem toch nog geen familie van de djins? Hij durfde dit nu niet zo te zeggen natuurlijk maar je kon wel aan zijn blik zien dat hij er anders over dacht.

Ik zal ze nu vrij lagen en jij zult ook uit je kooi bevrijd worden om afscheid van ze te mogen nemen. Jullie zullen elkaar nooit meer terug zien en vandaag zal dat de laatste keer zijn gedurende jullie leven. Amin voelde weer een brok opkomen van verdriet en machteloosheid. Rabi3 huilde al zo gevoelig als hij was en Shafi9 keek bedroefd voor zich uit. Zayzafoena gaf een teken aan de 2 lilliputters om de kooien te openen. Een paar minuten later stonden ze alle 3 met beide voeten op de grond. 

Amin voelde de aarde eindelijk onder zijn voeten hij was zelfs nog wat duizelig van al die tijd in die kooi gezeten te hebben. Hij zag dat zijn vrienden ook een beetje wankel waren. Hoelang zijn we al hier en wat voor dag is het vandaag? Vroeg Amin. Zayzafoena: Jullie zijn al 3,5 maand gevangen volgens jullie telling maar voor ons zijn dat slechts 2 dagen geweest. Amin, Shafi9 en Rabi3 keken elkaar geschrokken aan. Waren ze zolang al van hun familie gescheiden en zolang al hier? De tijd had ze voor de gek gehouden leek het wel ze beseften het nauwelijks. Ze hadden geen baardgroei of iets wat hun lange gevangenschap zou verraden niks. 

Het was tijd..tijd om afscheid te nemen. Rabi3 zakte in elkaar van verdriet en Amin boog zich tot hem om hem vast te houden en overeind te helpen. Wees sterk goeja (broer) treur niet je zult gauw bij je ouders en broertjes zijn. Wees verheugd en gelukkig deze dag. En ze omhelsden elkaar. Shafi9 was nu aan de beurt die vloog om de nek van Amin en begon te huilen zoals alleen een klein kind dat zou doen. Het spijt me snotterde hij…het spijt me voor alles en uiteindelijk zijn wij de reden hiervan bekende hij. Amin wou hun verdriet niet verergeren en zei: Treur niet goeja (broer) wij zullen nooit gescheiden zijn in gedachten zijn we altijd samen jij, ik en Rabi3. Jullie zijn het beste wat mij ooit overkomen is en niets of niemand die dat kan veranderen vergeet dat niet. Beloof me dat jullie zullen slagen in jullie leven en de nodige verplichtingen zullen nakomen zoals die van jullie verwacht worden. Beloofd zei Shafi9. Amin keek ook naar Rabi3 en ook hij zei: beloofd goeja beloofd! 

Terwijl ze daar stonden verscheen er ineens weer die zwarte rook uit het niets en in een oogwenk waren zowel Shafi9 als Rabi3 verdwenen alsof ze er nooit gestaan hadden. Amin besefte nu dat het menens was. Hij voelde een leegte en intens verdriet. Nooit heeft hij zich zo alleen gevoeld ondanks dat hij wees was jarenlang. Hij voelde warme tranen vloeien en bedekt zijn gezicht met zijn handen. Amin wist niet waar hij aan begonnen was de angst overheerste over zijn hele lichaam. Het onbekende was angstaanjagend en onvoorspelbaar. Dat beangstigde hem voornamelijk. Wat stond hem allemaal te wachten? Zou hij hier kunnen wonen en leven en eten? Hoe zou zijn leven eruit zien tussen al deze enge gedaantes? De een was enger dan de ander o ya rab geef me kracht om dit te doorstaan. Het liefst wou hij sterven dat leek hem de beste uitweg want een ander uitweg was onmogelijk!

Daar stond Amin dan moedersziel alleen en verslagen. Amin! Hoorde hij achter zich. Zayzafoena kwam bij hem staan en sloeg haar arm om hem heen. Het was een raar gezicht om te zien omdat ze vrij lang was. Zayzafoena was een mooie vrouw om te zien maar als ze boos werd leek ze wel duivels. Ze kon vals zijn en streng maar ook heel vriendelijk en moederlijk. Amin had nog steeds angst voor haar maar nu hij zijn vrienden voorgoed kwijt was kon niks hem meer schelen. Hij had het opgegeven al zou hij nu ter dood veroordeeld worden alsnog dan had hij het lot geaccepteerd
Amin van nu af aan hoor je bij ons en ben je mijn zoon! Zei Zayzafoena. Amin gaf geen kick. Ik wil dan ook dat je jij oemi noemt (moeder). Amin keek nu wel op. Oemi? Vroeg hij. Zayzafoena knikte vriendelijk en hij zag dat haar gezicht totaal veranderde bij het horen van dat woord. Amin knikte gehoorzaam. Kom weldi (zoon) ik ga je naar je kamer brengen. Ze liepen nu de ruimte uit waar hij zolang gevangen zat. Omdat hij zolang in het donker heeft gezeten moest hij zijn ogen een paar keer dichtknijpen voordat hij goed zicht heeft. Al die tijd wist hij niet waar hij zich bevond. Hij zag dat het een onbeschrijfelijk mooi paleis was heel groot en apart. Veel pilaren en open ruimtes. Af en toe schrok hij van voorbij komende gedaantes de meeste gekke en rare schepsels heeft hij zien staan en voorbij komen. De een vloog de ander kroop de een zweefde meer. Hij zag er zelfs een die achterste voren liep Allah’s is groot!

Eenmaal aangekomen bij een grote deur stopte ze. Dit wordt jouw kamer vanaf nu en hier kun je slapen en je tijd doorbrengen zolang en zo vaak je wilt weldi (zoon) zei Zayzafoena en ze deed de deur open. Amin wist niet wat hij zag het was een grote kamer vrij donker maar wel mooi. Hij zag allerlei spullen staan die hij nooit in zijn hele leven heeft gezien. Maar gezien het verlies deed het hem niet zoveel en vroeg hij er ook niet naar. Hij accepteerde zijn lot en ging naar binnen. Amin draait zich om en vraagt: Kan ik me opfrissen? Ik wil me wassen en voorbereiden voor het gebed kan dat? Zayzafoena knikte en wees naar de hoek van de kamer. Amin liep die richting op en zag dat er een heel mooi fonteintje stond waar water uit spoot. Het was een vrij grote fontein verder op zag hij een soort van badkuip staan. Hij wist dat hij zich daar kon opfrissen. Hij keek om zich heen en zag dat Zayzafoena in middels weg was. 

Amin waste zich en besefte dat zijn kleding onder het bloed zat en ze niet weer aan kon trekken voor het gebed. Toen hij weer terug liep om zijn kledingstukken te wassen zag hij dat ze schoon waren. Het leek wel alsof ze nooit vies zijn geweest of gescheurd. Maar hij keek nergens meer van op dit was lang niet zo bijzonder als wat hij tot nu toe gezien en meegemaakt had. Hij trok zijn schone kleren aan en begon te bidden niet wetend waar de 9ibla was. Na het bidden is hij in slaap gevallen totdat hij gewekt werd door gebonk op de deur. Amin schrok wakker en riep; na3em? (ja) de deur ging open en daar stond Tarich en hij zei: selaam oe 3alikoem wa ahlan biek fi 3alamina ja ibni (welkom in onze wereld zoon). Amin voelde wel degelijk een soort van liefde van Tarich afkomen hij is vanaf het begin vriendelijk geweest. Hoe kon het ook anders hij was een moslim. Wa 3alikoem selaam wa ra7matu llahi wa barakatoeh sayidi! Zei Amin. Ik wil je verwelkomen door je uit te nodigen om met ons te gaan eten nu kom we wachten alleen op jou. Amin kon wel een maaltijd gebruiken hij had al die tijd niks gegeten en had honger. Hij heeft al die tijd niet aan eten gedacht eigenlijk het leek wel alsof hij verdoofd was voor alle levensbehoeftes zoals water en voedsel.

----------


## Roemana

De gastvrijheid en het leven van de djins:
Amin liep naast Tarich door het paleis. Hij zag dat elk gedaante voor Tarich hun kop naar beneden deden uit respect en rang. Ook zag hij dat er 3 rijen ontstaan waren hij en Tarich liepen in de middelste rij. De 2 andere rijen liepen andere ruimtes in dan de ruimte waar Tarich en Amin naar toe liepen. Hij vond het raar maar hield zijn mond. Eenmaal binnen zag hij een hele grote lange ruimte met een zeker 5 meter lange tafel vol lekkernijen en warme maaltijden. Hij zag allerlei fruit en groentes die hij nooit eerder gezien heeft. Sommige stukken fruit zagen er eerder uit als bloemen en planten te mooi om op te eten. Ook roken ze heel lekker. De tafel was een genot voor het oog zo mooi gedekt en gevuld. Er lag echter geen bestek Amin had al snel door dat je met je handen moest eten. 

Iedereen nam plaats Amin mocht naast Tarich zitten. En het viel hem op dat er geen een gekke of enge gedaante bij zat. Iedereen die aanwezig was leek gewoon op een mens zoals hij in zijn normale wereldje gewend was. Amin voelde zich voor het eerst op zijn gemak sinds zijn gevangenschap. Ook bij de rijen voor het binnen komen zag iedereen er menselijk uit. Tarich begon met: Allahuma nashkoroeka wa na3boedoeka wa anta tarzoe9na wata3foe 3ana. Bismillah! (Allah u zegent en voedt ons en u aanbidden wij en bij u vinden wij ons vergiffenis). 

Amin begon ook met Bismillah en begon te eten het smaakte voortreffelijk het voelde warm en het smaakte heerlijk. Het was een explosie aan smaken al helemaal nu hij een hele lange tijd niet zo lekker heeft kunnen eten. Amin merkte echter op dat er iets heel raars gaande was en dat het te eng was om te beschrijven. Hij zag namelijk dat iedereen schransde en vrat de tafelmanieren waren ver te zoeken hier. Het meest opvallende was toch dat ze de botten van het vlees haalde en alleen de botten kuifden en aten. Het vlees lieten ze staan. Waarom? Weer besloot Amin om niks te vragen het ging net zo goed hij wou het niet verpesten al helemaal niet nu hij hier voor een lange tijd moest blijven. Na het eten zei Tarich dat ze salat Dohr moesten bidden. Amin keek op en voelde een liefde, rust en gelukzaligheid opkomen. Het geloof was het mooiste wat hij in zijn leven ervaren had en daar vond hij altijd zijn toevlucht ook in de meest moeilijke tijden. En nu…zelfs op deze plek waar hij door een hel is gegaan en zwaar beproefd was kon hij zijn geloof blijven praktiseren. Hij voelde zich vrij en gelukkig. Tarich nam hem mee naar een grotere ruimte en Amin merkte op dat hij nog steeds door menselijke gedaantes omringd was en allemaal zagen ze er goed uit en in het wit zelfs Tarich zag er statig en elegant uit in het wit. Het gebed werd opgeroepen en het klonk als muziek in zijn oren zo mooi. 

Plots gebeurde er iets waar Amin zowat een hartstilstand van kreeg….. Amin kon zijn ogen niet geloven…het gebed dien je met volste concentratie te verrichten en mag je niet om je heen kijken. Maar Amin zag het gebeuren toen het gebed werd opgeroepen. Hij zag dat alle gedaantes begonnen te veranderen al die mensen die er zo vertrouwd en goed uitzagen werden ineens gedaantes die zo angstaanjagend waren dat je als mens een hartverzakking krijgt. Hij zag reptielachtige gedaantes met vliezen, monsters met uitpuilende ogen en snijtanden, lange gedaantes met maar een been, harige, kale en kruipende verschijnselen. Gedaantes met vleugels en hoeven, paardenkoppen, stierenkoppen, geitenkoppen, gedaantes met schubben en slangenhuid kortom heel het dierenrijk leek wel aanwezig maar dan samengesmolten. Amin dacht het ergste al gezien te hebben maar dit had hij in zijn meest enge fantasien of dromen niet kunnen voorstellen. 

Het was eng en bizar maar hij besloot om niet opvallend te doen en uit angst sloot hij zijn ogen en deed mee met het gebed. Na afloop van het gebed deed hij pas zijn ogen open en zag tot zijn verbazing weer dat de hele menigte weer menselijke gedaante aannam. Iedereen ging weer verder en Tarich nam ook afscheid van Amin en zei: Amin dit is Andar en hij zal je vaste beschermer en raadsman worden. Bij hem kun je terecht voor al je benodigdheden en vragen. Hij is ook moslim zoals je ziet dus ik heb daar rekening mee gehouden. Andar was een opvallend verschijnsel. Hij was even groot als Amin en zag er goed uit half lang haar en opvallend mooi gebit. Hij had een gezet postuur en maar was niet dik het meest opvallende aan hem was zijn gebit en verschijning. Hij had iets mysterieus over zich maar oogde wel charmant. Zijn ware verschijning was niet eng maar leek mee op een mens. Zijn gezicht liep echter wel wat puntig en hij had ook hoeven en een staart. Amin: Selam eggie (broeder) ik heet Amin. Andar: wa 3alikoem selam eggi (broeder). Tarich liep door en ze bleven alleen.

Andar: zal ik je een rondleiding geven buiten de paleis muren? Amin: uh nee shokran voor vandaag heb ik genoeg gedaan en gezien. Is het mogelijk dat we ergens kunnen gaan zitten en rusten? Amin was erg bang voor wat hij daar zou aantreffen buiten de paleis muren hij vertikte het om ook maar daar te gaan kijken. Hier binnen de paleismuren was hij veilig. Andar bracht hem naar de open plek binnen het paleis met hele mooie fonteinen en grasveldjes. Het zag er zo vredig en mooi uit een genot voor het oog en hart. Amin voelde de natuur en rook hele aangename geuren. Ze gingen zitten en Amin zag kans om nu al zijn onbeantwoorde vragen te stellen aan Andar. Amin begint voorzichtig: Andar…!
Andar: na3em Amin. Hij klonk hees en had een zware stem. Sinds mijn verblijf hier heb ik heel wat gezien en meegemaakt ook zijn er heel wat dingen niet duidelijk voor mij nog te begrijpen. Andar: wat je ook maar wilt weten ik zal al je vragen beantwoorden. Vervolgens begon Amin al zijn vragen te stellen en het enig antwoord was verbazingwekkender dan het ander.



Amin: tijdens mijn gevangenschap zat er ook een gevangen bij ons Shamor. Wie is hij en waarom zit hij vast? (de reden wist hij wel maar hij wou het zeker weten)
Andar: hahaha Sharom is een gijzelaar van een ander koninkrijk. Hij is een prins een zoon van een zeer gevaarlijke djin onder ons. Wij zijn al jaren in oorlog met ze en hebben zijn zoon gevangen genomen om tot een akkoord te komen.
Amin ging verder: Toen ik me had gereinigd waren mijn kleren schoon voordat ik ze zelf ook maar aangeraakt had hoe kan dit?
Andar glimlachte: Je hebt werkers in je kamer die jij niet ziet en jouw kleren zijn inderdaad gewassen zonder dat je ze gezien hebt.
Amin: waarom kan ik ze niet zien?
Andar: hun energie is te zwak om van gedaante te veranderen en in hun daadwerkelijke gedaante verschijnen zou jou slapeloze nachten veroorzaken eggie (broer). 
Amin liet zich niet kennen en ging door: Tijdens het eten vormden jullie 3 rijen waarom?
Andar: De eerste rij is van onze soldaten die het paleis bewaken en beschermen de tweede rij is waar jij en in stonden dus van de mensen die een hogere rang hebben binnen het paleis en de derde rij is van de werkers, bediendes en martelaars ets. Tarich heeft ervoor gekozen dat jij bij ons in de rij ging gezien je rang (adoptie zoon van Zayzafoena) en omdat die andere rijen tijdens het eten in hun daadwerkelijke verschijning eten in alle gemak. 
Amin knikte ondanks dat hij het allemaal niet kon bevatten. Amin: Tijdens het eten is mij opgevallen dat jullie het vlees niet aten maar slechts de botten waarom?
Andar: Wij djins eten geen gekookt, gestoofd of gebakken vlees. Het eten is voor jou gemaakt als verwelkoming wij hebben daarom alleen de botten kunnen eten en de rest. 
Amin kreeg te maken met de ene verbazing na de ander maar hij wou zijn vragen toch stellen: Toen wij gingen bidden zag ik dat iedereen om mij heen veranderde waarom?
Andar: Wij djins kunnen gedaantes aannemen (de meeste) maar tijdens het gebed is het voor ons verboden om in een ander gedaante het gebed te verrichten vandaar. Wij aanbidden onze heer zoals hij ons geschapen heeft.

Sub7ana llah wa bi 7emdiek! Zei Amin in een adem. Gala9a llahoe majasha: zei Andar op zijn beurt. Andar vervolgde: Amin vraagt aan Andar: Hoe komt het dat jij er anders uitziet dan de rest? Ik bedoel jij bent…hoe moet ik het zeggen minder onmenselijk dan de rest. Amin hield zijn hart vast bij deze vraag bang dat hij beledigend over kwam. Andar schoot in de lach: hahahha weet je eggie (broeder) wij zijn een groot volk en wij hebben verschillende gedaantes er zijn er genoeg die er angstaanjagend uitzien maar wij hebben ook genoeg die er goed uitzien. Onze vrouwen kunnen of heel mooi zijn oogverblindend zelfs maar ook angstaanjagend. Dit heeft Allah zo bepaald. Amin wist niet wat hij hiermee moest het was allemaal zo onwerkelijk en mooi en eng tegelijk. Amin besloot nu maar om gewoon te genieten van het uitzicht en gezelschap. Hij voelde zich op zijn gemak bij Andar. Zal dit zijn verblijf aangenamer maken nu hij er een vriend/ broeder bij heeft? Zal hij ook daadwerkelijk op hem kunnen rekenen en alles toe kunnen vertrouwen? Was hij berhaupt te vertrouwen? Terwijl hij dit zich allemaal afvroeg viel hij in een diepe slaap.

----------


## Mezelf_man

een goed verhaal deed me beetje denken aan lord of the rings, dit verhaal kan je ook verfilmen denk ik.
in het begin zei je dat dit verhaal echt is gebeurd nou sorry ik denk van niet.

----------


## Roemana

Het ander koninkrijk: 

Amin werd wakker en voelde zich als herboren en fris. Het was heel lang geleden dat hij zich zo kalm en tevreden heeft gevoeld. En elke keer dat hij tot nu toe in slaap was gevallen hoopte hij intens dat het slechts een nachtmerrie was en hij elk moment kon ontwaken. Maar dit keer had hij dat gevoel niet hij voelde zich goed el7amuli”llah. Andar was nog steeds bij hem. 

Amin gaat rechtop zitten en zegt: Andar waarom hebben jullie oorlog met het andere djins?
Andar: hmmm dat is een lang verhaal maar ik zal het zo kort mogelijk uitleggen. 
Wij hebben sinds jaren oorlog omdat de koning Zuleyf van dat Koninkrijk een oogje had op Zayzafoena. Haar overleden man was dan ook zijn broer. Na het overlijden van zijn broer die tevens koning was van dat Koningrijk wild hij ook in het huwelijk treden met haar. Dit was zijn kans gezien het feit dat hij haar altijd al als vrouw wou hebben. Er gingen zelfs de geruchten dat hij zijn eigen broer gedood zou hebben om Zayzafoena te kunnen huwen. Amin: Maar waarom is Zayzafoena dan niet met hem getrouwd maar met Tarich?
Andar: Zayzafoena was toen nog zwanger en wilde niets van hem weten zijn geloofde namelijk de geruchten.

Zayzafoena heeft altijd al een bloedhekel gehad aan Zuleyf en dat heeft ze hem ook altijd duidelijk gemaakt. Hij heeft haar na de dood van haar man gevangen genomen totdat ze bereid zou zijn om hem te huwen. Tarich was zoals ik nu de vertrouwenspersoon van haar ex man en wou Zayzafoena redden van deze Tiran. Dit gebeurde door middel van een hevig gevecht de hele Koninkrijk van haar ex man verzette zich tegen Zuleyf de tiran. Hierdoor kreeg Tarich iedereen achter zich en besloot Zayzafoena om hem als 2e man te nemen. Hierdoor was zowel zij als haar ongeboren zoon beschermd. Dit gebeurde uiteindelijk en Zuleyf heeft toen jarenlang niks meer van zich laten horen. Tot sinds een enkel jaar geleden heeft hij een heel leger achter zich weten te krijgen. Het is een tiran en een meedogenloze djin hij had een leger die ook meedogenloos was en geen genade kent. Hierdoor begon er een oorlogstrijd tussen beide. Uit wraakzucht wil hij Tarich doden en Zayzafoena ook. Tijdens een van de gevechten is zijn zoon Sharom gevangen genomen door ons om alsnog tot een akkoord te komen.

Amin heeft al die tijd met bewondering en verbazing naar dit hele gebeuren zitten luisteren. Kan het echt dat djins oorlog voeren met elkaar? Hoeveel koningen zijn er dan zoal vroeg hij verbaasd? Andar: wij verschillen niet veel van de mens wat dat betreft. Jullie hebben ook voor elk land een koning of heerser net als ons. Alleen leven wij anders dan jullie en zijn jullie voor ons zichtbaar en wij niet voor jullie tenzij wij dat willen. Amin: maar waarom is de ene djin wel zichtbaar voor de mens en de ander niet? Andar: wij mogen ons niet tonen aan de mens dat is verboden voor ons. Wij zullen hiervoor gestraft worden door onze Heer. Maar vele djins zijn ongelovig en doen het alsnog of ze houden zich bezig met si7r en shirk. Ook wij kennen de Quran en luisteren ernaar. Allah sub7ana heeft ons ook verplichtingen gegeven en rechten ondanks de vele verschillen of overeenkomsten.
Dit heeft behoorlijk indruk op Amin gemaakt en bedankte Andar voor zijn antwoorden en uitleg. Na deze dag zouden ze vaker met elkaar optrekken.

Uren dagen en misschien wel maanden of zelfs jaren gingen voorbij. Amin was nu een bekend verschijning binnen de paleis muren hij wist nu elke plek binnen de paleis en kende de meeste djins wel. Zo wist hij wie er zoal een krijger was en wie een beschermer. Ook de raadsmannen van de koning kende hij nu inmiddels bij naam. Dit waren allemaal djins die in een mensengedaante verschenen voor hem op verzoek van Tarich om het verblijf van Amin zo aangenaam mogelijk te maken.

Zayzafoena kwam weleens naar hem toe met de vraag of hij het naar zijn zin had en ze stond erop dat hij haar oemmie noemde. Amin deed dat regelmatig en hij zag hoe ze ervan genoot. Op een keer wou Amin buiten de paleismuren kijken en een wandeling maken om te zien wat er nou afspeelde buiten de paleismuren. Zayzafoena verbood dat. Oemmie….(moeder) ik zal hier eeuwig verblijven moet ik dan niet mijn omgeving verkennen? Zayzafoena was zo blij en ontroerd door het woordje oemmie dat ze uiteindelijk instemde. Amin was altijd al bang geweest om buiten de paleismuren te komen bang dat daar iets duisters zou rond dwalen hij zag het helemaal voor zich. Een verlaten jungle of bos helemaal kaal en donker vol meest angstaanjagende schepsels en gevaar. Maar was dit ook daadwerkelijk wat daar buiten schuilde? Hoe zag hun wereld er verder uit? En hoe groot was het? 


Dit alles waren vragen die Amin constant bezig hielden tot vandaag….want vandaag zou hij alleen naar buiten mogen. Vandaag zou hij zelf mogen ervaren of zijn angsten werkelijkheid waren. 

De deuren werden bewaakt door 2 reuzen geketend met kettingen aan de muur. Ze waren mega en eng met enkel 1 hoorn en olifantenbenen. Ze hadden slechts 2 vingers zo groot als Amin zelf. Ze hadden 2 dikke zwarte stalen ringen om hun dikke olifantennek en een varkensachtige snuit met in onderkaak 2 uitstekende tanden. Ze leken op een combinatie van een zwijn en varkenskop en stierenkop. Andar begeleid hem tot aan de deur en verzekerd hem dat hem niks zal overkomen gezien de wachters die het paleis beschermen en bewaken kilometers lang. Amin liep naar buiten en zag tot zijn verbazing dat wat hij voor onmogelijk hield….

----------


## Roemana

Deel III

Onverwachte ontmoeting met Shoro9:

De wereld buiten de paleismuren was alles behalve dat waar hij zo voor vreesde. Het was in enkele 3 woorden prachtig, hemels en niet te beschrijven mooi. Het leek wel een paradijselijk oord. Veel oases en groen. Allerlei planten en bloemde die hij nooit eerder gezien noch geroken heeft. De geuren waren heerlijk en het land mooi bewerkt en prachtig. Hij wist niet wat tie zag. Het leek op een mooi verzorgde grote voortuin maar dan meters breed. Overal zag je fonteintjes en dat zover de oog kon zien. Hij liep de tuin in en zag hoe mooi het daadwerkelijk was. Hij was omringd door al dat moois hij leek ineens heel klein.

Dit zou zijn vaste routine worden elke morgen een wandeling door dit mooie landschap. Amin voelde zich nooit helemaal prettig in de kamer van Zjoeloed (zoon van Zayzafoena). Dit was beter dan welke kamer ook in het paleis. Amin schrok hij hoorde iemand lopen en keek vluchtig achter zich. Hij zag echter niets helemaal niemand. Maar wat had hij eigenlijk veracht in de wereld van de djins. Zij konden hem zien en hij hun niet. Hij besloot om weer verder te lopen en van het landschap en vrijheid genietend. Weer hoorde hij iets dit keer was het iets achter die planten…het was een soort van geritsel. Hij besloot om niet om te kijken wetend dat het toch geen zin had. Hij bleef stil staan en zakte ineens in elkaar. Hij hield zijn adem in met de hoop dat de gedaante die hem achtervolgt zich zichtbaar zou maken. Hij wou de indruk wekken dat tie was flauwgevallen. Het duurde niet lang of hij voelde een zachte wind langs zijn wangen en een aanwezigheid van iets. Hij deed zijn ogen open en zag in een fractie van een seconden een gezicht wat hij nooit eerder gezien had. Weer verdween de gedaante….wat was dat? Wie was dat? Het was een verbazingwekkend mooi gezicht van een meisje maar wie was zij? Amin riep: kom te voorschijn heb al een deel van je gezicht mogen aanschouwen. Waarom verstop je je ik ben degene die bang moet zijn niet jij. Hij zag niets en besloot om verder te lopen en terwijl hij zich omdraaide zag hij het meisje recht voor zich staan. 

Mijn Allah wat was ze mooi en beeldschoon. Ze leek wel van porselein zo wit en gaaf was haar huidskleur en huid. Ze had lange zwarte haren groenige grote ogen en hele kleine volle lippen. Haar lichaam was gekleed in een mooi lila kleurige lange jurk en ze had gewoon armen en benen. Ze zweefde meer dan lopen ondanks dat ik duidelijk kon zien dat ze schoenen aan had. Of ze hoeven had was niet duidelijk. Ze keek Amin heel vriendenlelijk aan. Amin bloosde en was elke woord kwijt die hij kende. Hij was zowat verblind door deze bijzondere verschijning. Selam Amin ik heb veel over je gehoord: zei ze met een lieve zachte stem (deels hees). Amin mompelde met moeite: wa3alikoem selam wie ben jij? Het meisje glimlachte weer en zei: Mijn naam is Shoro9 en ik leef hier buiten de paleismuren. Amin kon het niet laten en ondanks de angst floepte hij het er alsnog uit: Is dit je daadwerkelijke gedaante? Shoro9 moest nu hard lachen maar in Amins oren klonk dat als een blij klein kind wat lachte. Shoro9: Dit is mijn gedaante zoals je mij nu ziet. Amin voelde zich weer blozen. Was het echt mogelijk dat er zulke schoonheden onder de djins leefden? Amin was helemaal verkocht en had alle moeite van de wereld om zichzelf te zijn. Dit gevoel heeft hij nooit ervaren zelfs niet met een echt meisje uit zijn wereld. Was dit si7r? Shoroe9 bleef een lange tijd met hem lopen en zonder al te veel woorden genoten ze van elkaars gezelschap.

----------


## Roemana

Later als Amin weer terugkeert naar het paleis merkt hij dat hij nog steeds in verwarring is en dat hij een verdoofd gevoel heeft. Wat heeft dat meisje voor effect op hem gehad en waarom? Hij heeft na al die tijd zelden geglimlacht en nu deed hij dat zonder enig aanleiding. Hij had een warm gevoel van binnen en hij voelde zich sterk niets leek meer een hindernis voor hem. Zijn verblijf voelt zo nu en dan zelfs aangenaam. Is dit echt of werd hij voor de gek gehouden? Kon dit daadwerkelijk kloppen is dit verliefdheid of werden zijn gevoelens op proef gesteld. Amin kon het niks meer schelen zolang het verblijf maar aangenamer werd en niet erger kon hij ermee leven. Een ding wist hij zeker en dat was dat hij Shoro9 wil blijven zien!
Amins verblijf werd steeds aangenamer en spannender. Zayzafoena was erg begripvol en aardig. Amin noemde haar vaak genoeg oemmi om zo te voorkomen dat ze ooit ook maar de kans kreeg dat ze boos op hem werd. Hij vond het allemaal best zolang hij maar zijn ding kon doen binnen en buiten het paleis. Er ging geen dag voorbij zonder Shoro9 gesproken of gezien te hebben. Hij was nog steeds onder de indruk van haar schoonheid en intelligentie. Op een keer zat hij weer eens alleen met Andar en besloot om wat informatie over Shoro9 te vragen aangezien zijn interesse wel erg versterkt is sinds hun ontmoeting. Andar kan ik je wat vragen? Vroeg Amin voorzichtig. Amin: Ik heb iemand leren kennen buiten de paleismuren en ik vroeg me af of je mij wat meer kon vertellen over haar…ze is. Andar maakt af: Shoro9? Amin bloosde en antwoord: ja! Hoe wist hij dat hij Shoro9 bedoelde? Konden Djins nu ook gedachten lezen?
Andar: Zij is een bijzondere djin omdat zij vrij veel energie bezit en tevens erg gewild is door het andere volk waar we mee in oorlog zijn. Amin schrok even: door haar schoonheid? Andar lachte: ze is mooi maar dat is niet de reden. Zjoeloed (zoon van Zayzafoena) was ook erg verliefd op haar maar zij moest niks van hem hebben. Amin voelde een soort van krampen in zijn onderbuik opkomen was dat nou jaloezie wat tie voelde? Hoe kon hou jaloezie voelen voor iemand uit een ander wereld of sterker nog van iemand die hij pas heeft leren kennen? Amin vraagt: Maar waarom wou Shoro9 niks van hem weten? Andar keek even goed om zich heen en boog zich voorover om Amin iets te vertellen. Aan zijn houding kon je al zien dat het iets prive’s was. Andar: Zjoeloed was een slechte djin hij was een tiran en een beruchte vijand hier. Hij viel iedereen lastig en maakte misbruik van zijn positie. Voor ons djins is het verboden om ons zichtbaar te maken voor de mens hij deed het constant en uiteindelijk werd het zijn dood. Ik weet dat ik dit niet mag zeggen maar vele onder ons zijn jou en je vrienden dankbaar. De rust is wedergekeerd hier binnen het paleis en daar buiten.

Nu begreep Amin waarom Shoro9 zou lief deed. Ze voelde niks voor hem ze was blij dat haar vijand dood was. Hij voelde een teleurstelling opkomen. Wat had hij gedacht eigenlijk? Dat zo een mooi schepsel iets intens voor hem zou voelen? Hij voelde zich zo dom en klein dat hij die dag besloot om maar binnen te blijven. Toen Amin het paleis binnen liep hoorde hij heftige discussies en ruzies. Wat was er aan de hand eigenlijk? Tarich liep met grote passen Amin voorbij zonder ook maar naar hem om te kijken. Zayzafoena was laaiend en vloekte onafgebroken. Amin durfde niks te vragen aan beide. Hij besloot om toch maar buiten de paleis muren te gaan wandelen. Dit kon hij er niet bij hebben vandaag.

Eenmaal buiten hoopte hij stiekem Shor09 tegen te komen maar ook weer niet. Hij had gemengde gevoelens over haar weerzien. Hij liep wat voor zich uit en probeerde van het landschap te genieten. Het leek allemaal zo minder mooi en interessant als eerst. Wat was er mis met Amin? Ondanks de bijzondere planten en bloemen was er niks wat hem een goed en verzadigd gevoel kon bieden.
Terwijl hij al lopen in gedachten was voelde hij een harde klap op zijn hoofd. Hij voelde een warm gevoel als lading opkomen en voordat hij het wist viel hij bewusteloos neer.

----------


## Roemana

Het verhaal is waargebeurd....ik heb t van een Arabische site...ad-aat.com (die inmiddels opgeheven is). Het wordt verteld door de jongen zelf...de wereld van de djins is een ongekende dimensie. Het is niet aan mij om jullie te overtuigen...je kunt t geloven of niet aan ieder zijn/ haar keus.

----------


## Mezelf_man

ga verder met je verhaal.

----------


## Roemana

Alleen als er meer lezers zijn

----------


## Bluuubje

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh pleaseeeeeeeeeee ga door met je verhaal!

----------


## Bluuubje

ooooooooh ik ga huilen..  :frons:  Ga verder oh pleaheaheahease  :frons:

----------


## Roemana

De gijzeling:
Amin ontwaakte en zag dat hij geketend was aan een ijzeren bal. De kettingen waren groten dan hij zelf zich verroeren was zo goed als onmogelijk. Hij zag dat tie bewaakt werd door zo een hondachtige gedaante die contant op en neer liep. Waarom stonk het hier zo erg het leek wel alsof er ergens een lijk lag te rotten. O ya rab wat zal er komen en wat zal dit voor afloop hebben? Amins zijn moed zakte steeds meer in zijn schoenen. Hij wenste dat hij nooit geboren was en dat hij nooit bestaan had. Dit zou zoveel ellende hebben bespaard. Niets of niemand schijnt hem een beetje verlichting of geluk te wensen. Hij was gedoemd om te falen in dit leven leek het wel. Amin zag de dood als enig uitweg en de enige manier van verlossing. 

Opeens hoorde hij voetstappen dichterbij komen het was Zuleyf met Andar? Andar kwam dichterbij en gaf hem een harde klap op zijn gezicht. Verader! Riep hij boos. Amin schrok hiervan en wist niet hoe hij moest reageren. Andar knipoogde naar hem en draaide zich om. Andar zegt: Dit is een verader hij heeft ons koninkrijk ten schande gebracht lever hem over aan ons en wij zullen met hem afrekenen. Zuleyf stampt weer met zijn hoeven op de grond en gromt heel boos: moesta7il!!! (onmogelijk) hij is van mij en ik wil mijn zoon daarvoor in ruil. Andar: ik beloof u dat uw zoon vrij zal zijn als u ons hem geeft. Zuleyf lacht en grijnst: jij denkt toch zeker niet dat ik jou mijn gevangene overhandig zonder enige ruil? Andar kijkt begripvol en knikt. Ineens begint Andar te fluiten. Het klonk zo scherp dat Amin zijn oren bleven suizen na afloop. Ineens stond er een heel leger inclusief Tarich. Zo! Zei Andar: Wij geven jou jouw zoon en jij de gevangene. Zuleyf vraagt naar zijn zoon. En tussen de menigte zag je een groot behaarde gedaante en inderdaad dat was Sharom. Amin herkende hem heel goed. Alleen leek hij nou veel groter of kwam dat meer doordat hij op de grond zat en hij stond? Sharom was enger in daglicht dan in de kooi leek het wel. Tarich gaf de opdracht om hem los te maken. Sharom liep naar zijn volk toe en Zuleyf gromde wat naar zijn zoon en voordat Amin het ook maar kon beseffen begon er een gevecht. Gedaantes gromden en krijsen Amin begon te beven. Andar liep naar hem toe en maakte hem los. Amin begon te rennen voor zijn leven en voordat hij het besefte was hij in de paleistuin. 

Hij ging achter een groot soort van boomachtige plant zitten om op adem te komen. Hij keek nog even of hij gevolgd werd en ineens zag hij Shoro9 voor zich. Zijn hart leek het begeven te hebben. Selam Amin! Shoro9 was nog mooier leek het wel maar Amin besloot om kortaf te doen. Wa3alikom selam Shoro9!. Shoro9: Amin het volk is in oorlog ben je daarvan bewust? Amin: of ik ervan bewust ben vraag je? Ik zat er middenin. Amin gilde tegen haar zonder het te beseffen. Shoro9 schrok en keek hem vragend aan. O mijn Allah wat waren haar ogen prachtig maar Amin vermande zich en zei: Ik werd gevangen genomen door het leger van Zuleyf maar dankzij Andar ben ik nu vrij alleen zijn zij nu in gevecht ik weet niet wat ik moet doen ik ben….bang! Amin had het gezegd hij had toegegeven wat hij al die tijd het liefst had uitgegild. Hij was bang en terecht want voordat hij verder kon verscheen Sharom. Amin? Amin verstijfde van angst. Sharom: wees niet bang ik zal je niks doen. Ik ben hier om te zeggen dat Zayzafoena gedood is door mij zij heeft mijn vader gedood (Zuleyf) Tarich is weg verdwenen niemand weet waar hij is. Amin schrok en stond op…Zayzafoena dood? De enige schepsel die hij oemmie noemde? Hoe kan dat? Wat is er gebeurd maar aan Sharom kon hij zien dat hij gebroken is door het verlies van zijn vader. Hij kwam enkel het nieuws vertellen of hij was alweer verdwenen. Shoro9 bleef even sprakenloos staan en sloeg toen haar armen om hem heen Amin zag voor het eerst dat ze vliezen had tussen haar vingers. Maar dat was nu niet het meest bizare. Ziayzafoena was dood? Waar was Tarich en Andar? Wat moest er van het koninkrijk terecht komen? Amin voelde zich rot hij voelde zelfs een leegte nu hij weet dat zijn adoptie moeder gedood is. Hij voelde de tranen komen en liet zich gaan. Hij liet alle woede, angst en frustratie lopen. Dit moest eens en voor altijd afgelopen zijn hij kon niet meer hij was op! 
Shoro9 zat nog altijd bij Amin bezorgd en beschermend. Ze was bereid om haar leven op te offeren voor dit weerloze schepsel. Ook zij had bepaalde gevoelens voor hem gekoesterd. Daar zat Amin totaal verslagen en kapot van verdriet en wanhoop. Hij was moedeloos geworden van dit alles en wenste dat hij nooit wakker was geworden na die klap. Plots hoorde hij iets boven hem vliegen ze keken beide op. Het was Tarich nooit had Amin geweten dat hij vliegen kon. Hij daalde neer en stond pal voor Amin en Sharo9. Sharo9 ging uit respect weg bij Amin en en deed een paar stappen naar achteren. Tarich zag er verslagen uit en je kon zien dat hij tranen had in zijn ogen. Het is voorbij zei hij hees. Amin stond op en vroeg: wat is voorbij? Tarich herhaalt: voorbij alles! Amin herhaalde: Tarich wat bedoel je met het is voorbij?
Tarich keek voor zich uit en ging zitten. De oorlog die jaren geduurd heeft is voorbij. Het goede hiervan is dat de oorlog voorbij is en wij hem gewonnen hebben Zyleyfa is overwonnen en zo ook zijn rijk. Zijn rijk en leger behoren nu tot ons en hebben zich overgegeven. Meer dan de helft van zijn leger is gedood en de rest gevangen genomen. De rest van de bevolking heeft zich vrijwillig overgegeven. Amin keek bewonderenswaardig en vraagt: zo maar over gegeven kan dat dan? Tarich vervolgd: ze waren onderdrukt onder de tirannie van Zuleyfa. De oorlog was een verlossing voor ze.

Het slechte is het verlies van Zayzafoena bracht hij er moeilijk uit. Ondanks dat wij een zakelijke relatie hebben was ik gewend geraakt aan haar aanwezigheid en persoonlijkheid. Tarich zakte met zijn hoofd en Amin besloot om bij hem te zitten. Troosten kon hij niet hij wist niet hoe. Dus bleef hij met Shoro9 op afstand gewoon stilzwijgend zitten. Nu vielen alle puzzelstukjes in elkaar voor Amin daarom was het zo hectisch in het paleis en was er een discussie gaande tussen Tarich en Zayzafoena. Zij wou Sharom niet uitleveren en Tarich wel. Tarich was een goede djin die godvrees had Zayzafoena zag Amin nog steeds als slechts een tijdelijke vervangen voor haar verlies. Eenmaal toen Amin gevangen werd genomen, kon het haar niets meer schelen nu konden ze hem vermoorden en hoefde zij het niet te doen. Ze was inderdaad meedogenloos zoals Sharom haar in de eerste instantie beschreven had. Hij (Sharom) de zoon van een tiran was niet eens zo haatdragend. Hij had hem de vrijheid gegeven terwijl zij die zich voordeed als moeder hem had opgegeven. Dit deed pijn al was zij niet zijn eigen moeder. Maar ze was nu weg verdwenen en dood net als haar zoon Zjoeloed. Misschien was dit wel beter zo zowel voor hem als voor het volk Allah zij geprezen!

----------


## Roemana

Het afscheid:
Eenmaal terug op het paleis riep Tarich iedereen bij elkaar. Hij hield zich sterk tijdens zijn preek. Hij sprak iedereen toe dat hij zeer tevreden was over zijn leger en dat zijn volk nu vermeerderd is in goede zin ondanks dat zijn levenspartner dood is. Hij accepteerde het lot zoals Allah dat bepaald had en dat verwachte hij ook van de rest. Amin had stiekem bewondering voor hem. Vervolgens zei hij iets waardoor Amin de grond niet meer voelde onder zijn voeten. Luister allen Amin is vanaf nu vrij en mag en kan terug keren naar zijn eigen wereld. Zijn straf is hierbij komen te vervallen. Hij heeft zich meer dan bewezen dat hij een goed mens is en bovendien heeft hij al genoeg mogen meemaken hier bij ons. Hij zal dit voorval als een wijze les meenemen gedurende zijn leven en hier lering uit trekken. Ook is hij vrij om hierover te praten met de rest van de wereld als het maar met waarheid verteld wordt. Amin voelde een vreugde opkomen en blijdschap die hij in tijden niet meer ervaren heeft. Hij kon terug naar zijn wereld? Terug naar zijn vrienden en leventje? Maar hoe kan hij deze ervaring ooit verwerken of vergeten? Amin voelde ineens een ander soort van onzekerheid en pijn. Het was…Shoro9 hoe moest dat verder? Hij had zijn hart verloren aan een ziel die hem onbekend was. Hij keek om zich heen en zag haar nergens staan. Hij moest haar spreken het moest hij kon niet zomaar terug. Niet zo niet nu…. 
Amin werd door iedere djin bekeken na deze mededeling. Hij voelde zich niet op zijn gemak. Ondanks dat hij de meeste al kende en vaker zag. De djins hadden weer een menselijke gedaante wat voor Amin erg prettig was en vertrouwd. Hij keek om zich heen en zag Andar praten met een andere djin. Een grijze djin met een zeer lange baard. Hij stapte op hem af en vroeg: Andar kan ik je even alleen spreken? Andar ging akkoord en liep achter Amin naar de paleistuinen. Daar vroeg Amin aan Andar: Hoe blij ik ook ben met jullie overwinning en mijn vrijlating er is een ding wat ik graag persoonlijk wil afhandelen. Andar keek Amin vragend aan. Amin vervolgde: Shoro9 wil ik graag spreken maar ze lijkt wel van de aardbodem verdwenen. Andar begreep zijn vraag en lachte vriendelijk. Amin jongen zie Andar. Shoro9 is er al die tijd bij geweest ze heeft alleen haar krachten gebruikt om niet zichtbaar te zijn. Roep haar en ze zal voor je staan meer hoef je niet te doen. Maar wees wel bewust van de verschillen tussen jullie beide sadi9i (mijn vriend). Amin werd knalrood na deze opmerking.

Had Andar door dat Amin gevoelens koesterde voor Shoro9? Was het zo duidelijk te zien? Amin stotterde van verwarring enkel: ik weet het en jou wil ik ook erg bedanken voor al je tijd en vriendschap gedurende mijn verblijf hier shokran sadi9i (mijn vriend). Andar omhelsde Amin. Het voelde heel raar voor Amin gezien het verschil in grootte en formaat. Andar was een krijger in zijn ogen en een goede djin. Later die dag zouden ze nog salat el assr gezamenlijk bidden. Dit zou het laatste gebed zijn in de wereld van de djin. 


Amin was na het gebed weer naar de tuinen gegaan ondanks de angst voor een onverwachte klap dwong hij zichzelf om nog een keer naar buiten te gaan. Hij kon Andar meenemen maar dat zou ongemakkelijk worden en hij zou Shoro9 er alleen maar mee afschrikken. Amin had een ketting 
meegenomen die hij haar wou geven. Het wat een ketting die hij ooit zelf had gemaakt tijdens zijn verblijf hier. Shoro9 was er toen ook bij. Hij kwam bij een mooie open plek en riep: Shoro9? Sho….En daar stond ze. Ze keek een beetje verdrietig voor zich uit en zei: Amin? Klopt het dat jij weggaat? Terug naar jouw wereld? Amin ging dichterbij haar staan en zei: Ja Shoro9 ik moet terug hoe pijnlijk dit afscheid ook zal zijn. Kun jij niet met mij mee? Vroeg hij aan Shoro9. Shoro9 keek op en zei: Moesta7il (onmogelijk) hoe graag ik ook zou willen. Wij mogen ons niet zichtbaar maken voor de mens Amin en ik zal daar zwaar voor gestraft worden en verbannen. Behalve dat jij zou een leven met mij nooit aankunnen noch zul je mij kunnen onderhouden! Zei ze. Amin begreep het niet hoezo? Had ze zo een indruk van hem? Was hij een zwakkeling of vond ze zijn status te laag voor haar. Amin reageerde was fel en zei: wat bedoel je daarmee ik ben weliswaar maar een mens maar mijn liefde en intentie is oprecht is dat niet genoeg? Shoro9 glimlachte en zei met een zachte stem: Dat is het niet Amin. Jij weet dat ik een djin ben mijn manier van leven is niet hetzelfde als dat van een mens. Ik leef in duisternis en andere wereld dan jij. Mijn behoeftes zijn anders dan die van jou. Ik eet en slaap anders dan jij doet. Wij leven ook in de nacht en onze dagen, maanden en jaren verschillen ook met dat van jullie Amin. 

Amin was even stil en zei: maar we kunnen het proberen toch? Shoro9 keek hem strak aan en zei: Jij eet vlees en slaapt in de nacht voor je rust. Ik eet botten en leef in de nacht. Wij bezoeken ook graven van de doden omdat daar een bepaalde soort van voedsel te vinden is. Gezien het tijdsverschil tussen beide werelden kun jij verouderen en ik bijvoorbeeld niet. Het verschil is te groot Amin. En dit is slechts een klein gedeelte ervan de rest daar mogen wij niet over praten. Amin wist het niet meer…hield ze dan niet van hem? Amin besloot om het haar te vragen: Shoro9? Heb jij mij ooit lief gehad? Shoro9 kwam dichterbij en plots gaf ze hem een kus. Hij

Voelde een koude wind maar de grond onder zijn voeten voelde hij niet meer. Het voelde heel raar het leek wel alsof hij even zweefde en zijn bewustzijn verloor maar het was wel aangenaam. Amin kleurde helemaal rood van schaamte door deze actie. Shoro9 keek hem liefdevol aan Amin zegt: het is niet voorbestemd om samen te zijn. Shoro9 keek omlaag en zuchtte. Amin: Allah is alwetend hierin. Hierna verdween Shoro9 alsof ze er nooit heeft gestaan en Amin ging terug naar het paleis. Zelfs in de liefde zat het hem leek het wel. Amin verheugde zich op zijn terug keer en het weerzien van zijn vrienden. Hij moest het lot van Allah accepteren hoe graag hij het ook anders had gewild. Amin was sterk geworden door deze ervaring en dat besefte hij maar al te goed. Mensen zouden hem voor gek verklaren als hij ze dit ooit kenbaar maakte. Zouden ze hem geloven? Zijn vrienden wel en dat was genoeg voor hem.

Tarich stond bij de ingang van de paleisdeuren op hem te wachten. Amin weldi (mijn zoon) ondanks dat Zayzafoena dood was noemde hij hem nog steeds zo. En uit zijn mond was het een geliefd woord om te horen. O wat had hij graag een vader figuur gewild. Een vader die hem adviseerde en beschermde. Dit gemis had hij sinds jongs af aan moeten ervaren helaas. Tarich: We zullen je aanwezigheid missen hier..en ik zal je ook missen. Moge Allah je wegen vergemakkelijken en je beschermen gedurende je leven weldi! Zei Tarich. Amin kreeg een brok van deze liefde volle woorden. Ondanks dat hij een djin was voelde Amin wel degelijk liefde in zijn woorden en blik. Shokran zei Amin. Moge Allah jullie zegenen en ook jullie beschermen zei Amin op zijn buurt. Tarich: je bent vrij om over jouw ervaring en verblijf bij ons te praten maar doe dit wel onder ontwikkelde mensen. Mensen met een status en een goed geweten. Onthoud dat ons bestaan altijd wordt vergeten, ontkend of sterker afgekeurd. Je zult een verschil ervaren na je terug komst want je zult gedurende je leven altijd in staat zijn om ons te zien en te spreken. Zei Tarich. Amin: Bedoel je dat ik jullie altijd kan spreken? Tarich: niet zozeer ons maar alle djins. Je bent inmiddels bekend onder ons en hebt een goede reputatie schendt deze niet. Je zult in staat zijn bezeten mensen te genezen en met ons te communiceren. Maak hier geen misbruik van. Amin knikte…wilde hij dit wel? Hij was al blij dat hij terug kon een andere last erbij in zijn leven kon hij er niet bij hebben. Tarich zag dat Amin hier niet blij mee was en zei: Wees niet bang weldi (zoon) het is aan jou wat jij hiermee doet. Nogmaals maak hier geen misbruik van en ga mijn zoon nu Moge Allah met je zijn! Dit waren de laatste woorden van Tarich want in een fractie van een seconde zag Amin die bekende zwarte rook en Tarich verdween hierdoor. Amin verloor weer zijn bewustzijn.

----------


## Roemana

Het weerzien en het leven erna:
Amin ontwaakte in zijn woonkamer het duurde even voordat Amin besefte dat hij weer terug was in zijn eigen bekende en vertrouwde wereld. Shafi9? Rabi3? Hij was alleen niemand leek hem ook maar opgemerkt te hebben. Plots hoorde hij iemand in de gang het was Safi9 die op het geluid af kwam. Amin? Zei Shafi9 verbaasd? GOEJA!!!! (broer) en hij rende op hem af. Rabi3 was inmiddels ook erbij gekomen en ook hij sprong om Amins nek en omhelsde hem. Ze huilden weer maar dit keer van vreugde. Shafi9 zag er anders uit hij was volwassener geworden had een baard en een zjelleba aan Rabi3 was langer dan de laatste keer. De tijd heeft heel wat doen veranderen tijdens zijn afwezigheid. Later bleek dat Shafi9 en Rabi3 samen een bedrijf hadden opgericht. En Shafi9 was ook een kei geworden in het reciteren van de Quran. Iedereen verkeerde in een goede staat. Later werd Amin ook verteld dat de koning overleden was (Koning Hassan II). Dit alles heeft hij gemist. Amin heeft vertelde later alles aan Shafi9 en Rabi3 die de hele tijd geboeid en verbaasd alles hebben aangehoord. Zonder hem ook maar een keer te onderbreken. 

Amin leeft nog steeds en is inmiddels ook partner van het bedrijf van Shafi9 en Rabi3 geworden. Amin heeft zijn leven voor de rest opgepakt en heeft nog niet het lef gehad om zijn gave uit te proberen. De wereld van de djin heeft hij achter zich gelaten en zo nu en dan vraagt hij zich af of hij vergeten is. Zijn dromen gaan de meeste keren over zijn verblijf en Shoro9. O wat miste hij haar maar laatst gebeurde er iets raars. 

Het was vrijdag en net toen hij op straat liep langs wat gebouwen die nog in aanbouw waren liep er een kat voor zijn voeten. Amin schrok hiervan en sprong weg op dat moment viel er een jazjoera (steen) op de plek waar hij stond. Amins hart begaf het zowat en keek naar de kat die nog altijd naar hem stond te kijken. Het was een opvallende kat zwart met grote felgroene ogen….Dit kon niet waar zijn…ze leek op ….Sho…ro9???? Werd hij dan toch nog beschermd door de andere dimensie? Had Shoro9 ervoor gezorgd dat die steen zijn kant op viel of heeft ze het juist voorkomen? Was hij toch niet vergeten? En was Shoro9 hem ook niet vergeten? Op dat moment liep een man zijn kant op en Amin stapte opzij om hem door te laten. Shoro9 was in een oogwenk verdween hij heeft nog lang gezocht en gekeken geen spoor meer van haar te bekennen. Dit was de laatste keer dat hij haar ooit gezien had. Amin voelde sinds zijn terugkeer altijd wel een aanwezigheid diep van binnen hoopt hij dat het Shoro9 is die hem gezelschap hield maar zeker weten zal hij natuurlijk nooit. Sommige dingen in het leven horen onbekend te blijven zoals Allah bepaald heeft oe llahu a3lem!

----------


## Roemana

Tot zover mijn verhaal...ik schrijf graag en heb meer verhalen als er mensen zijn die mijn verhalen willen volgen of lezen dan hoor ik het graag.

Wil jullie ook verzoeken om jullie mening over dit verhaal neer te zetten aub...dit betekend veel voor mij.

----------


## marocgirl22

waargebeurd hahaha het is je verteld ja,geloof je alles wat je vertelt word,ik kan ook vertellen dat ik een engel ben maar dat ga je toch ook niet geloven

----------


## Roemana

Lieve meid...dit verhaal heeft op een islamitische site gestaan al adaat.com. Mijn nicht heeft dit aan mij verteld (vertaald) omdat het in het Arabisch geschreven stond. Ik was zo onder de indruk dat ik het verhaal hier met jullie deel. Het is een heeeeel lang verhaal maar dit is wat ik tot zover kon herinneren. De site is inmiddels opgeheven. Het was van een Saudische jongeman op een gegeven moment bood hij aan of er anderen zijn die de site wilde overnemen maar niemand reageerde en de site is gesloten. Het verhaal in het Arabisch heette: difatoe el djin". (gastvrijheid van de djin). Ik heb de Arabische versie zoals die op de site stond.

Het is niet aan mij om jullie te overtuigen. Of mensen het wel of niet geloven is ieder zijn/ haar keus. Het verhaal heeft indruk gemaakt en wilde dit delen.

wasalaam

----------


## Takaboest

Roemana,
Ik vond u verhaal wel heel meeslepend en mooi om te lezen.
Trek het je niet aan dat mensen je verhaal niet geloven of niet leuk vinden,alles wat je gaat doen in je leven zal beoordeeld worden,zowel negatief als positief!
Je doet het goed en als jij er plezier in hebt ,just do it!!
Don't let people get you down!

----------


## miss_layla

Dat was een prachtig (waargebeurd ) verhaal!!!!

----------


## Pega

Roemana het is een prachtig verhaal en het klopt djins bestaan en hun wereld ook maar in de islam staat alleen tovenaars en heksen kunnen slechte djins oproepen en djins kunnen mensen niet meepakken tenzij de islam liegt(staghfoerla) natuurlijk. oja je kan dingens dromen en daarna ga je twijfelen of eht een droom is of echt is gebeurt dus dat kan ook gebeurt zijn.

----------


## ali zem zoem

ik weet veel over djinns (zelf ervaren)en ik kan je vertellen deze verhaal bevat vele details die verraden dat het waar gebeurd is

----------


## Mocro-Man

hahaha, ik denk dat jij nog steeds een djinn in je hebt zitten, hahaha, je bent zelf een djinn met al die achterlijke berichten die je hier plaatst. hahaha

----------


## ali zem zoem

bedankt broeder, 

en wat je wat een djinn ooit tegen mij zei hij zei dat hollanders stinken , ik kan het nog steeds niet geloven maar echt waar , hahahahah

----------


## Noer09

wa salamoe aleykoem zuster,

Had je voor mij het arabische versie? Die zou ik graag willen lezen, ma shaa Allah pakkende verhaal!

----------


## Aishaa88

Spannend

----------


## Jbiloxxl

Wolahila geen grap met djnoen als ze je eenmaal pakken jongen
pfff dan kan je gelijk afscheidbrief schrijven en in de brievenbus gooien
vooral als shaytaan himself je lichaam overneemt

----------


## meera786

Mooi prachtig!! Ja Subhan Allah zij hebben hun eigen wereld zij zien ons, wij hun niet. Ik ben Allah dankbaar voor dat!
Het zou voor ons angstaanjagend zij geweest.

----------

